# Barnett pro Diablo, first edition



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

as someone here asked about Barnett pro Diablo slingshot, i had google for it and i was surprise to not seeing mine.

It is the first model i think, and is better looking than the new ones according to me, with it's wooden handle

Here it is:



















My father bought me it more than 25 years ago


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, this one looks nice!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a beauty!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Wowee! I've never seen one like that before, was it bought in France?


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Wowee! I've never seen one like that before, was it bought in France?


yes it was


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Had one for several years, in fact had sevral Barnett slingshots, my best friends son worked for Barnett and kept me in slingshots and crossbows for around 15 yr or so, the slingshots shot well , very dependable, tubes never did give way, good shooters, little heavy, but they did what they were supposed to, theyr'e OK shooters















I usually just shot pebbles/rocks worked fine and never broke











joseph_curwen said:


> Hello,
> 
> as someone here asked about Barnett pro Diablo slingshot, i had google for it and i was surprise to not seeing mine.
> 
> ...


----------

